

India’s Need for Sound Standards for Examining Rape Survivors (2010) - yctay
http://www.hrw.org/reports/2010/09/06/dignity-trial-0

======
skc
Wow. Disgusting.

I can only assume this is deep rooted in chauvinism.

------
KingsOfLeon
Its a weird document to be put up on HN!

